# Was macht ein Recordset ?



## P@chN (9. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

hab am Mittwoch meine mündliche Prüfung und wollte mir noch mal ein paar grundlegende Sachen aneignen.
Leider weiß ich echt nicht mehr wozu ich ein Recordset brauche!   

Werden in einem Recordset nicht z.B. die gesuchten Daten einer Datenbank "gespeichert", bevor man sie in der GUI dann ausgibt?

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand meine Vermutung bestätigen würde, oder es mir gleich nochmal richtig erklärt.


----------



## SamHotte (10. Jul 2006)

Einen Recordset kenne ich nicht (außer die Sitze im alten Opel Rekord), aber du könntest vielleicht den 'ResultSet' meinen?


----------



## thE_29 (10. Jul 2006)

Meinst du ein ResultSet?


----------



## foobar (10. Jul 2006)

Oder vielleicht das Interface Set?


... Fragen über Fragen ;-)


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jul 2006)

Vielleicht hat sich wer aus der wunderbaren Welt von Mikroweich verlaufen.


----------



## Guest (10. Jul 2006)

*hüstel* 'schuldigung, Recordset war ASP.

Stimmt ResultSet; dann neues Wort gleiche Frage!


----------



## Natorion (10. Jul 2006)

du vermutest richtig. ein resultset enthält die zurückgegebenen rows


----------

